# Stages and members



## tkern (Nov 7, 2012)

Recently a couple ladies from the corporate side came to stage and did a damn good job. The two gentlemen in the back are reclusive forum members. I was ambushed while expo'ing.


----------



## tkern (Nov 7, 2012)

and the Unicorn magnum plus by my hand. A gift from David (Wildboar).


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 8, 2012)

Glad you have found the mill so useful! BTW, a vendor at the show last weekend had hand-turned mills with pretty high output, so we finally scored a wood pepper mill that looks good out on the table yet still kicks ass. It was truly a Christmas Miracle!

I can't help but think how that photo would look w/ a pigs head or two on the counter :cool2:


----------



## tkern (Nov 8, 2012)

Didn't Boardsmith David take a picture of the heads and skulls in the walk in?


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 8, 2012)

I think he just took a mental picture :bigeek:


----------



## tkern (Nov 8, 2012)

We were told today that the pig skulls on the roof were disturbing the office workers across the alley from us.


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2012)

tkern said:


> We were told today that the pig skulls on the roof were disturbing the office workers across the alley from us.



Vegetarians no doubt!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 9, 2012)

Or Muslims!


----------

